# Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2009



## asc09 (10. September 2008)

Hier die durch die Veranstaltergemeinschaft bestätigten Termine:

11.01.2009: Sprinter Waltrop
18.01.2009: PSV Iserlohn
25.01.2009: TuS Neuenrade
01.02.2009: RSC Capelle
07.02.2009: RSV Dortmund-Nord
14.02.2009: RSC Werne 79
15.02.2009: RSC "Pfeil" Erle
22.02.2009: Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte
01.03.2009: ASC 09 Dortmund

Weitere Infos auf:
http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## California81 (30. Dezember 2008)

Warum ist die Seite zur WWBT eigentlich offline?
Bei mir kommt nur eine leere Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (30. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir auch!


----------



## asc09 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Info.

Es scheint momentan Probleme mit dem Server zu geben.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

ASC 09 Dortmund
MTB-Gruppe

Jens Klüh


----------



## California81 (2. Januar 2009)

Es ist wieder eine Info-Seite online!


----------



## asc09 (2. Januar 2009)

Leider wurden viele Dateien auf unserem Server gelöscht.

Bis der Schaden behoben ist, haben wir nur eine Seite mit der Terminübersicht online.

Sorry!


----------



## Rotten67 (4. Januar 2009)

Sind die Strecken denn dieses mal ein wenig mehr MTB-technisch?? Letztes Jahr war es doch ein wenig zu "einfach"


----------



## Radelpaul69 (10. Januar 2009)

Denkt dran Waltrop und Iserlohn sind gestrichen!!!!!!!!


----------



## asc09 (23. Januar 2009)

Am Sonntag findet die erste (R)CTF der Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2009 in Neuenrade statt.

Datum: So, 25. Januar 2009
Verein: TuS Neuenrade Abt. Radsport
Startort: 58809 Neuenrade
Strasse: Niederheide 3
Schulname: Hauptschule
Startzeit: 10:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr, 51 km bis 11:00 Uhr
Kontrollschluss: 16:30 Uhr
Streckenlängen: 22 km / 36 km / 51 km
Verantwortlich: Felix Loch
Tel. Nr: 02394 / 14 22 Mobil: 0151 / 544 37 658
Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de

http://www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## asc09 (2. Februar 2009)

Datum: Sa. 07. Februar 2009
Verein: RSV Dortmund Nord
Startort: 44339 Dortmund Eving
Strasse: In der großen Heide
Schulname: Theodor-Heuss- Realschule
Startzeit: 10.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr
Kontrollschluss: 16.00 Uhr
Streckenlängen: 19 km / 33 km / 48 km
Verantwortlich: Stefan Weirich
Tel. Nr. 02306 / 96 87 35
Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.rsv-dortmund-nord.de


----------



## asc09 (7. Februar 2009)

Datum: Sa. 14. Februar 2009
Verein: RSC Werne 79
Startort: 59368 Werne
Strasse: Goetheweg 12
Schulname: Anne-Frank Gymnasium
Startzeit: 10.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr
Kontrollschluss: 16.00 Uhr
Streckenlängen: 52 km / 32 Km
Verantwortlich: Daniel Schulte
Tel. Nr. 02389 / 92 47 77
Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.rsc-werne.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asc09 (7. Februar 2009)

Datum So. 15. Februar 2009
Verein: RSV Pfeil-Erle 1952 e.V.
Startort: 45892 Gelsenkirchen
Strasse: Middelicherstr. 286, 
Schulname: Ewald-Schule
Startzeit: 9.00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr
Kontrollschluss: 15:00 Uhr
Streckenlängen: 31 km / 52 km
Verantwortlich: Brigitte Schramm
Tel. Nr. 0209 / 14 78 052
Fax: 0209 / 14 78 296
Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.pfeil-erle.de


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Februar 2009)

denke beim letzten Lauf in Dortmund bin ich dabei...jetzt ist aber erstmal Poison Cup


----------



## Papa Mario (11. Februar 2009)

Melde mich hier auch mal.
Dieses Jahr kann ich leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht dabei sein.
Wirklich schade, die letzten Jahre waren wirklich lustig, zudem sollte mein Junior die ersten Erfahrungen im Breitensport machen.

Ich wünsche allen Fahrern und Fahrerinnen auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## SBIKERC (2. März 2009)

so hier mein Bild aus Dortmund, hat mir gut gefallen...zwar viel Straße aber bei guten Wetter und schöner Landschaft war das halb so wild


----------

